# Nominierung zur User 2009 Wahl



## zotos (6 Dezember 2009)

Es ist nun wieder mal soweit, das Jahr 2009 neigt sich dem Ende zu und auch dieses Jahr gibt es auf vielfachen Wunsch einzelner Kollegen die Wahl zum des „Users des Jahres“.

Neue Wahl und ausnahmsweise ein altes Nominierungsverfahren. Jeder, der möchte, kann eine Liste mit 1..10 Kolleginnen/Kollegen  zur Wahl vorschlagen. Die 10 User, die am häufigsten vorgeschlagen wurden, kommen auf die Nominierungsliste und werden dann zur Wahl gestellt. Die Gründe, warum man jemanden nominiert, sind jedem selbst überlassen. Sei es weil ein Kollege hier aus dem Forum einem bei wichtigen Fragen geholfen hat, man das Fachwissen eines Kollegen sehr schätzt oder weil man ihn kennt und seine Persönlichkeit zu schätzen weiß oder was auch immer. Natürlich sind damit auch die Kolleginnen gemeint.

Auch in diesem Jahr gibt es etwas neues: Zusätzlich zur User 2009 Wahl wird der Publikumsliebling 2009 gewählt. Was das soll und was man sich darunter vorzustellen hat: Es gibt Kollegen die jeder kennt und deren "Auftritte" im Forum zu den Highlights zählen. Sie zeichnen sich oft durch  kreative Rechtschreibung, exzellente Menschenkenntnis und unermüdliche Ausdauer aus. Sie erfüllen das Herz unserer Hauptadmin mit "Freude" und/oder den Giftschrank mit ihren Beiträgen. Da diese Gruppe deutlich kleiner ist kann man hier nur 1..3 Kolleginnen/Kollegen vorschlagen.


Die Vorschlagslisten sollten die Benutzernamen (in der korrekten Schreibweise) beinhalten sein und bis zum 20.12 abgegeben sein. Dies ist nur das Nominierungsverfahren, die eigentlich Wahl schließt daran an.

Um diesen Thread nicht mit Diskussionen zu belasten gibt es dafür wieder einen eigenen Thread >LINK<. 


```
[U][B]Kandidaten User 2009[/B][/U]
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```


```
[B][U]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009[/U][/B]
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
```


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2009)

in alphabetischer Reihenfolge

```
[U][B]Kandidaten User 2009[/B][/U]
01. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
02. jabba
03. JesperMP
04. Kai
05. Larry Laffer
06. MSB
07. Ralle
08. Safety
09. Thomas_v2.1
10. vierlagig
```


```
[B][U]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009[/U][/B]
01. maxi
02. waldy
03. __________
```


----------



## veritas (6 Dezember 2009)

*Kandidaten User 2009*
01. Larry Laffer
02. Ralle
03. Safety
04. Lorenz2512
05. HDD
06. Thomas_v2.1
07. zotos
08. MW
09. Solaris
10. Gerhard Bäurle

     Code:
*Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009*
01. Unimog-HeizeR
02. vierlagig
03. waldy


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2009)

```
[U][B]Kandidaten User 2009[/B][/U]
01. Cerberus
02. dalbi
03. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
04. Larry Laffer
05. marlob
06. MBS
07. Perfektionist
08. Ralle
09. Safety
10. vierlagig
```


```
[B][U]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009[/U][/B]
01. Unimog-HeizeR
02. waldy
03. maxi
```


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2009)

```
01. argv_user
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. Larry Laffer
04. Lipperlandstern
05. marlob
06. OHGN
07. Perfektionist
08. Question_mark
09. Rainer Hönle
10. zotos
```


```
01. FvE
02. maxi
03. waldy
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2009)

Das ist meine liste, nicht sotiert



> *Kandidaten User 2009*
> 01. Marlob
> 02. jabba
> 03. JesperMP
> ...


 


> *Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009*
> 01. __________
> 02. __________
> 03. __________


----------



## McNugget (7 Dezember 2009)

*Kandidaten User 2009*
01. Larry Laffer
02. Witkatz
03. cerberus
04. trinitaucher
05. zotos
06. Ralle
07. gravieren
08. RobiHerb
09. Mobi
10. Lebenslang

*Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009*

01. __________

02. __________

03. __________



Vorschlag:

*Kandidaten lustigster/ bildhaftester Username  2009*

01. Kaffeesaufender Kamin

02. vierlagig

03. Larry Laffer


Sorry, das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 
Bevor jetzt jemand meint, dass ich schleime: 
ich habe bisher noch keinen Kontakt mit den ersten beiden genannten gehabt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Dezember 2009)

```
[B][U]Kandidaten User 2009[/U][/B]
01. argv_user
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. jabba
04. JesperMP
05. Kai
06. MSB
07. Paule
08. Rainer Hönle
09. Ralle
10. vierlagig
```
 
Liebe Grüße
Larry

Nachsatz:
... und einen herzlichen Dank an Zotos, dafür dass er sich auch dieses Jahr dieser Angelegenheit angenommen hat ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Dezember 2009)

```
Kandidaten User 2009
01. dalbi
02. jabba
03. Larry Laffer
04. Markus
05. marlob
06. MSB
07. Question_mark
08. Ralle
09. Thomas_v2.1
10. vierlagig
```


----------



## OHGN (7 Dezember 2009)

```
Kandidaten User 2009
01. Larry Laffer
02. marlob
03. MSB
04. Helmut von der Reparatur
05. vierlagig
06. zotos
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Perfektionist
09. JesperMP
10. Gerhard Bäurle
```


```
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
```


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

01. Safety
02. Vierlagig
03. Larry Laffer
04. Perfektionist
05. Jabba
06. Ralle
07. Rainer Hönle
08. zotos
09. Helmut von der Reparatur
10. OHGN


----------



## argv_user (7 Dezember 2009)

Kandidaten User 2009

01. Zottel
02. afk
03. MSB
04. Helmut von der Reparatur
05. vierlagig
06. zotos
07. Roos
08. Perfektionist
09. JesperMP
10. joe

Die Reihenfolge ist zufällig, also keine Wertung; nur dass es halt zehn sind.
So, und jetzt wird aber wieder gearbeitet !!!


----------



## JesperMP (7 Dezember 2009)

```
[U][B]Kandidaten User 2009[/B][/U]
01. Helmut_von_der_reperatur
02. vierlagig
03. Larry Laffer
04. Gerhard Bäurle
05. Perfektionist
06. trinitaucher
07. OHGN
08. Ralle
09. Question Mark
10. Rainer Hönle
```


```
[B][U]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009[/U][/B]
01. Zotos
02. Unregistrierter Gast
03. __________
```
N.B. UG ist nicht aktiv, aber bekommt mein Nominierung für "meritorious" Leistungen in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Pizza (8 Dezember 2009)

```
[B][U]Kandidaten User 2009[/U][/B]
01. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
02. Larry Laffer
03. Markus
04. marlob
05. PN/DP
06. Question Mark
07. Ralle
08. Safety
09. Thomas_v2.1
10. Zottel
```
 
P.S. Maxi, wir haben Dich alle lüb *ROFL*
Extra für Dich gibt es dies Jahr zwei Listen


----------



## Paule (8 Dezember 2009)

```
[B][U]Kandidaten User 2009[/U][/B]
01. Thomas_v2.1
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. Larry Laffer
04. Ralle
05. PN/DP
06. Marlob
07. Rainer Hönle
08. vierlagig
09. Bernard
```


----------



## waldy (8 Dezember 2009)

```
[B][U][COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]Kandidaten User 2009[/FONT][/COLOR][/U][/B][COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]01. Paule[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]02. Ralle[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]03. vierlagig[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]04. volker[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]05. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]06. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]07. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]08. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]09. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]10. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana] [/FONT][/COLOR]
[B][U][COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009[/FONT][/COLOR][/U][/B][COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]01. [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.powertronik.de/member.php?u=1813"][COLOR=#800080]Unimog-HeizeR[/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]02. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Courier New]03. __________[/FONT][/COLOR]
```


----------



## Cerberus (9 Dezember 2009)

```
[B][U]Kandidaten User 2009[/U][/B]
01. Gerhard Bäurle
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. Larry Laffer
04. Markus
05. OHGN
06. Perfektionist
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Trinitaucher
09. Vierlagig
10. Zotos
```


----------



## MW (9 Dezember 2009)

```
[U][B]Kandidaten User 2009[/B][/U]
01. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
02. Larry Laffer
03. Lipperlandstern
04. Marlob
05. MSB
06. Paule
07. Question_mark
08. Ralle
09. Thomas_v2.1
10. vierlagig
```
Und um mal ordentliche Vorschläge für die Wahl des Publikumslieblings zu bringen:

```
[B][U]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009[/U][/B]
01. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
02. Question_mark
03. vierlagig
```


----------



## Kieler (9 Dezember 2009)

01. Ralle
02. Vierlagig
03. zotos
04. Rainer Hönle
05. Zottel
06. JesperMP
07. Helmut von der Reparatur
08. Larry Laffer
09. Gerhard Bäurle
10. OHGN


----------



## HaDi (12 Dezember 2009)

```
[U][B]Kandidaten User 2009[/B][/U]
01. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
02. jabba
03. Larry Laffer
04. marlob
05. MSB
06. PN/DP
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Ralle
09. Thomas_v2.1
10. vierlagig
```


```
[B][U]Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009[/U][/B]
01. Markus
02. maxi
03. waldy
```
Grüße von HaDi


----------



## crash (13 Dezember 2009)

```
Kandidaten User 2009

01. Gerhard Bäurle
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. jabba
04. Kai
05. Larry Laffer
06. marlob
07. MSB
08. Rainer Hönle
09. Ralle
10. vierlagig
```


----------



## MSB (13 Dezember 2009)

> ```
> [U][B]Kandidaten User 2009[/B][/U]
> 01. Larry Laffer
> 02. Reperatur-Helmut
> ...



Füllzeichen


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2009)

Die Nominierungsphase ist Abgeschlossen. 

Nominiert in der Kategorie User des Jahres 2009 sind:

```
Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
jabba
Larry Laffer
marlob
MSB
Rainer Hönle
Ralle
Thomas_v2.1
vierlagig
zotos
```

Für die Wahl zum Publikumsliebling 2009 wurden folgende User nominiert:

```
maxi
Unimog-HeizeR
waldy
```


----------



## Cerberus (21 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Nominierungsphase ist Abgeschlossen


 
Ab wann kann man wählen?


----------



## MW (21 Dezember 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man wählen?


 

ab jetzt !


----------



## Paule (21 Dezember 2009)

Kann man bei der Wahl nicht eine Stecknadel setzen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Wahl nicht eine Stecknadel setzen?


 
Wenn du meinst die Wahl in der liste oben zu halten ?
Das geht eine freundliche PN an den Admin und mit Glück
macht er das.


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Wahl nicht eine Stecknadel setzen?


Guter Plan, wer fertig die Voodoo Puppen? ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Guter Plan, wer fertig die Voodoo Puppen? ;o)


 
musst du das jetzt schreiben, ich sehe Paule schon dabei wie er
eine große dicke puppe bastelt, die aussieht wie ich.

@Paule, denk nicht mal daran.


----------



## Markus (21 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst die Wahl in der liste oben zu halten ?
> Das geht eine freundliche PN an den Admin und mit Glück
> macht er das.


 
glück gehabt - sogar doppelt, da ohne PN...


----------

